# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Remove Pins From Amphenol / Molex Connectors For Reuse

## tsbrownie

How to non-destructively remove the pins (male and female) from certain types of Amphenol and Molex connectors so they can be reused. It's also good to know for when you accidentally put pins in the wrong holes!




WARNING: Working with electricity always carries the risk of shock, electrocution, burns, fire, etc. If you do not know what you are doing, learn first or do not do it! Never work on live circuits.

----------


## Jerry F

The easiest way to remove a Molex pin is to make (or purchase) a pin removal tool. To make one you will need about a 1-1/2" length of thin-walled tubing (or roll one of your own from a strip of metal cut from a tin can. The inner diameter of the tubing should be large enough to fit over the pin and the outer diameter small enough to fit inside the plastic housing of the connector that is around the pin. When you insert the tubing over the pin and then push down, it will collapse both of the ears at once and the pin will easily slide out from the rear of the connector. (If the wire has broken off the pin, you can insert a small nail down the tubing to push out the pin.) Hope this helps.
Jerry F.

----------

tsbrownie (Mar 25, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks tsbrownie! We've added your Molex Pin Removal Method to our Electrical category,
as well as to your builder page: tsbrownie's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Molex Pin Removal Method
 by tsbrownie

tags:
electrical, disassembly

----------

